# Clones from Flowering, strait into to Flowering.



## Mr Green Man (Mar 14, 2008)

Is it possible? and is it worth it.

I was thinking of taking some clones off my flowing plants a couple of weeks before harvest, rooting them under 12/12 and putting them strait into flower SOG.

Is this possible and is it worth it?

The alternative is taking them during earlier flowering and reverting them back to veg for a couple of weeks. But would that stress them.

Or I could take a couple just before flowering grow them for 6 weeks and then cut them up into many more clones.

I was also wondering about yield and numbers. Say I have 600HPS and 1m x 1m space?

Thanks any info on this is much appreciated.


PS, I'm growing a mother but it wont be ready in time for next crop.


----------



## alexdunaba (Mar 17, 2008)

From what I have read, you can take a clone and revert into the veg state. However, I have not tried this myself, so I suppose this is hearsay. ... unless someone has something else to add?


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 17, 2008)

i do... i have just recently taken 16 clones from 4 plants that were in flowering for no more than a week..... 
i have also taken 8 clones from the very same plants just 2 weeks before i introduced them to flowering... 

the 16 clones taken from the flowering plants started to show sex and have not done much as far as root development ( and its been about 15 days!!! ) 
whereas the clones i took from the same plants 2 weeks before switching to 12/12 took off immediately and have been growing crazy..

so in short .. taking clones from flowering plants is very prolonged


----------



## edux10 (Mar 17, 2008)

Yeah, I took clones off plants that were about 10 days into flower. It took like a month to get them back to veg state. It is slow but it will happen. The bud will 'unravel' and go to veg state again.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Mar 17, 2008)

Mr Green Man said:


> Is it possible? and is it worth it.
> 
> I was thinking of taking some clones off my flowing plants a couple of weeks before harvest, rooting them under 12/12 and putting them strait into flower SOG.
> 
> ...


 
you need a few more moms..take cuttings root them and then veg for 2 weeks. they will then be ready for your flower room. this may take some time getting your times down, but in the long run you will be harvesting 5-10 plants every 3-4 weeks..if you get good every 2 weeks...


----------



## zoezoezoe (Mar 23, 2008)

sorry for the hijack, but can someone explain the point of a mother plant, and how one achieves this? Is it just a plant that you know is a female and you keep it in vegetative phase for ever? If this is the case, how do you keep it from getting huge? Do you chop it every few weeks?


----------



## DivideMySky (Mar 23, 2008)

It's absolutely possible! I took 12 clones off a few plants that were 6.5 weeks into flowing. They all had a pretty good amount of nugget on them, which I pinched off when I put them in rock wool. It took around 3 weeks for them to revert to veg, and I took the 4 that looked the best for my next grow.

Here's a picture of one that I've been 'low stress training' and a nugget from the finish product!


----------



## Headshot08 (Mar 24, 2008)

The point of a mother plant is to beable to reproduce the same clones and grow the same plants, all the time.


----------



## Mr.Funk (Apr 5, 2009)

Is it a must to have a humidity dome over your clones cause i got one of them little domes and the clones will be at the top if not out of it. Sorry for posting a q in your thread dude.


----------



## gardenman (Apr 5, 2009)

i've cloned from plants in flower and it took me a month to see great roots.
Yield in 1m squared with a 600 watt light? I'd say if you do it right you can get a pound. Don't overfeed your plants.


----------



## Xan2 (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes it is possible but not a good idea, keep in a humidity dome for a week or two until nice roots.... then flower them.


----------



## Mr.Funk (Apr 7, 2009)

Alright cool thanks Xan2, Happy growing bud.


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 19, 2010)

gardenman said:


> i've cloned from plants in flower and it took me a month to see great roots.
> Yield in 1m squared with a 600 watt light? I'd say if you do it right you can get a pound. Don't overfeed your plants.


 .............
Omgwtf?!?


----------

